# Stupid incident that shouldn't happened



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Wierd and bizzare crimes that make you wonder what possesses people to be so stupid. Just another sad crime against people.

http://www.sanduskyregister.com/articles/2007/11/30/front/doc47502f972932a266539728.txt

http://www.wkyc.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=79037

Watch the news tomorrow on local Cleveland or Toledo tv. Sandusky Register or Plain Dealer should have more tomorrow (Saturday) morning.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

theres got to be more to it than that. how in the world could someone stab 2 men with shotguns??? ever hear "dont bring a knife to a gun fight"?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I saw it on the news last night. I'm still trying to figure out why the guy with the knife is still alive.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is crazy. Aren't we safe any where. They two hunters were probably in shock as to what was going on. At least one of them knew the use of force continuum. Like the others stated, I can't believe the assailant is still alive.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

From what I remember, the one guy had a single shot gun. He said he pulled the hammer back, and the guy with the knife rushed him, and the gun went off while they were wrestling for control of it, and nearly blew his leg off.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> From what I remember, the one guy had a single shot gun. He said he pulled the hammer back, and the guy with the knife rushed him, and the gun went off while they were wrestling for control of it, and nearly blew his leg off.


Hence the meaning: A one legged man at a a** whooping contest


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I watched the news yesterday also and was wondering how this could happen (Knive and Gun...Knife Huh???) Well, only one guy spoke on the news and he said he pulled the hammer back and the guy came at him so instead of "eliminating" him he hit him in the head with the but of the gun. That's when the guy stabbed him in the top of the head then grabbed the gun and they continued to struggle discharging the only round. The attacker then had the gun and cocked and fired it at the hunters face but there was only one bullet. 

I see how the guy didn't want to kill the other guy but it makes you think... I guess now if that situation came to me when the guy was a little away (I can't say I would kill him) but I would take a leg/arm out [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]  and ask questions later, like I said NOW that this has happened. You just don't know about the crazies these days! I see it as why should I have to put up with stuff from some idiot (eg. being stabbed).


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

My ccw instructor said, "knifes kill, just like guns, if someone attacks with a knife be prepared ." So no warning shots here, if you aim a gun at someone be prepared to eliminate the threat.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Something just smells fishy about this . Two guys with shotguns and yet little Tyrone wins the fight with a knife. (you are kidding, right). I think if my hunting buddy would stand by with his hands in his pockets while some nut knifed me, I would find a new hunting buddy. The picture caption says "One of the hunter's guns was located and confiscated". why would the cops conficate a hunters firearm?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> why would the cops conficate a hunters firearm?


pretty simple.it was evidence involved in a crime.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

It is totally possible that there was only 1 firearm between them and the other was driving or in some other way assisting the hunter with the gun. Add to this the stress of the situation and someone with a single shot gun could easily miss and be in a bad spot with a crazy with a knife. Prayers to their families, and heafty sentence to the assailant


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a 2nd follow up to the original article. Listen to the taped interview done by the newspaper and read the article.

http://www.sanduskyregister.com/articles/2007/12/04/front/505956.txt

What everyone needs to do is read the readers comments found by clicking the link above the headline. One thing I would like to hear is the 'other side' of the story by the assailant. It's obvious he was the one with the knife that did the stabbing and that's worth the ciminal offense, but what about his side. All this is way to strange.

I personally know a couple of the police chiefs in the area and one thing both mentioned was both the victims had a total of 4 warrants outstanding for something with local law enforcement. This is a very weird attack on hunters, rarely do you hear of incidents that are intentional.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

google : the 21 foot rule. the guy with the knife can take you out b4 you get it out and shoot.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

HMMMMM
Sounds really strange! But so does someone pointing "stealing" a deer at gun point.

I must live a sheltered life.


----------

